
The Most Important Feature In KitKat No One is Talking About - ttunguz
http://tomtunguz.com/kitkats-best-feature/
======
hrkristian
Very interesting, I only took time to skim the developer page and I missed
this.

But if Google opens up for even more premium advertisements like the web
banners, and what the author muses, I also hope I get a way to avoid these
kind of things as well.

I am just not ever interested in a service that caters to the money if I can
help it, and I'll gladly pay for relevance over product placement.

